# Sliding Egg weights



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey all, just throwin it out there to see if anybody has a mold for 4-5 oz sliding egg weight. I've looked for them to buy but haven't seen any under $2 each and i have the lead already, so i was wondering if anybody had a mold that i could possibly use?


----------



## wbb (May 28, 2009)

I kind of think you're going to be out of luck on that one. Can't imagine much use for a sinker that big in Utah.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

You won't find egg weights that big in Utah. Look for some surf fishing websites on the east coast. Egg weights aren't terribly popular, but you can find them.

If you want to make your own, look up "do it molds' on Google. They make molds for exactly what you are looking for.


----------

